# SWR Course 5/21-5/23



## RRHB (Feb 5, 2007)

River Runners will host a SWR Level 1 course on the Arkansas, 5/21-5/23. Cost is $325.00 and includes free on site camping. Limited space sign up soon to assure a spot. For details and payment info email [email protected]


----------

